# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Mentale Arbeit – was ist das?

## GeorgS

Es gelingt nicht allen Interessierten meine Anmerkungen zur mentalen Arbeit mit der Linkadresse im alten Forum abzurufen. Deshalb stelle ich den überarbeiten Beitrag ins Unterforum Prostata und Psyche ein.

*Anmerkungen zur mentalen Arbeit*

Mentale Arbeit ist nicht mit der häufig geäußerten Aufmunterung „Du musst positiv denken!“ und auch nicht mit Entspannungstechniken gleich zu setzen. Beides kann ein Anfang sein.
Ängste zulassen, die Krankheit akzeptieren und dabei nicht in Hoffnungslosigkeit zu versinken, kann der nächste Schritt sein.

„Gespräche gegen die Angst“ titelte meine Lehrerin, die Psychologie-Professorin Annemarie Tausch, ihre Erfahrungen mit der eigenen Krebserkrankung. In vielen Reha-Kliniken gehören sie heute zum Standardangebot.


M e n t a l e   A r b e i t   i s t   m e h r .

Dem Sinn des Lebens nachspüren, tiefer schürfen, um in Kontakt mit den eigenen Selbstheilungskräften zu kommen. Ein Weg, der leider in Vergessenheit geraten ist. Für viele Menschen, Ärzte miteingeschlossen, ist er Terra incognita (ein unbekanntes Land). 

Lotar Hirneise schreibt „Ich habe in den letzten Jahren sehr viele sogenannte ‚finale Krebspatienten’ kennen gelernt und interviewt, die alle wieder gesund wurden.“ und zeigt, wie Meditation die Selbstheilungskräfte aktivieren kann. http://www.krebstherapien.de/html/mentales.html

Die Hörfunkjournalistin Lisa Laurenz  erörtert das Thema mit dem Beitrag „Dem inneren Heiler eine Chance geben“, der in den KISP-Texten zu finden ist.

Auf die Frage „Wie funktioniert Spontanheilung?“ versucht Clemens Kuby eine Antwort zu geben. Mit kühnen Thesen  gelingt ihm ein Perspektivwechsel ohne die Schulmedizin zu verteufeln. www.clemenskuby.de  => Seine Visionen.

Ich selbst bin nicht zu den Indianern bzw. zu den buddhistischen Mönchen gegangen, sondern blieb in dem mir vertrautem Kulturkreis und habe mir eine Anleihe bei der christlichen Mystik geholt. Ich meditiere ausgiebig. Frei nach Karl Rahner, bin ich der Überzeugung, dass der Mensch der Zukunft ein Mystiker sei, oder nicht mehr sei. 

Heilung ist offenbar mehr als körperliche Genesung. Heilwerden ist ein ganzheitlicher Prozess. Es ist eine Aufforderung, die Richtung des Lebens zu ändern, nicht nur wenn die individuelle Existenz durch Krankheit bedroht ist, sondern auch global, um die Zukunft der Menschheit nicht zu verspielen.

Ich kann mich - als Teil eines Ganzen - nicht aus der Verantwortung stehlen, wenn
unser Planet zur Räuberhöhle wird.
Ich denke dabei nicht nur an den, durch uns Menschen mitverursachten, Klimawandel, sondern auch an die Auswüchse der Globalisierung, an die weltweit wuchernde Korruption, an die täglich 40.000 Hunger- und  die unzähligen Kriegstoten, um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen. 
Es gibt spontane Bürgerbewegungen, Organisationen und Stiftungen, die auf unser Engagement warten. Ich mache seit Jahren in einer Stiftung aktiv mit. Du sollst deine „Sinnstiftung“ anrufen, flunkert meine Frau zuweilen.

In diesem Sinne wünsche uns allen viele „Anrufe“  


GeorgS

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Georg,

leider kann ich damit nichts anfangen, sei mir nicht böse. Mit der Verantwortung für die Allgemeinheit und besonderst für unsere Kinder, sehr viel. Ich bin auch der Meinung, sich in erster Linie auf Ärzte, Krankenkasse zu verlassen ist zu wenig. Leider fehlt es oft an Eigenverantwortung und Rücksicht auf die Gemeinschaft.

Gruss Hans

----------


## Michael

> Ich denke dabei nicht nur an den, durch uns Menschen mitverursachten, Klimawandel, sondern auch an die Auswüchse der Globalisierung, an die weltweit wuchernde Korruption, an die täglich 40.000 Hunger- und die unzähligen Kriegstoten, um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen. 
> GeorgS


HIer aus der heutigen WAZ, was an Perversität kaum zu überbieten sein dürfte.


AUS ALLER WELTBei Schlemmerorgie für 30 Superreiche hoch über Bangkok servieren Drei-Sterne-Köche ein 23 000-Euro-Menü. Gästeliste wird wie Staatsgeheimnis gehütet. Microsoft-Boss soll ebenso kommen wie der Chef des Bacardi-Clans Bangkok. Der Speiseplan des "Millionärs-Dinners" wird gehandelt wie ein Diamantencollier. Wer sich das Menü besorgen konnte, zeigt es vor wie einen Lottogewinn. Die Gästeliste wird wie ein Staatsgeheimnis behütet - wohl aus Furcht, die Superreichen, die sich am 10. Februar zum Schlemmertreff in Bangkoks "Dome", einer 231 Meter über dem Meerespiegel liegenden Edelkneipe des thailändischen Baumagnaten und Waffenhändlers Rasro Bualert angesagt haben, könnten aus Scham oder Sorge um ihre Sicherheit in letzter Minute wieder abspringen, wenn ihre Teilnahme bekannt wird. Gerüchte wollen wissen, dass Microsoft-Boss Bill Gates ebenso kommen wird wie der Chef des Bacardi-Clans.
Fest steht nur: Knapp 30 Tickets zum Preis von einer Million Baht plus Steuern - der satten Summe von etwa 23 000 Euros - sind bislang für das Gelage im "Dome" verkauft worden. Microsoft, die chinesische Niederlassung der Standard Chartered Bank, Bacardi und Pernod haben jeweils ein halbes bis zu einem Dutzend Karten gekauft, um hoch über der "Stadt der Engel", wie Thailands Hauptstadt Bangkok sich gerne nennt, ohne Rücksicht auf den Geldbeutel kulinarischen Genüssen zu frönen und exklusiven Wein zu schlürfen.
Den Anfang des Speiseplans macht Crème Brulée mit Foie Gras und Tongabohnen, serviert zu einem 1990 Louis Roederer Cristal. Später folgt nach einer ganzen Reihe von erlesenen Leckerbissen verschiedener Starköche Bayerns Drei-Sterne-Koch Heinz Winkler, der wie zehn andere Kollegen eigens für das "Millionärs-Abendessen" eingeflogen wird. Zu einem 1961er Chateau Haut Brion serviert er Taube mit Pilzsoße und Cipolloti oder Kalbfleischbäckchen mit Perigord-Trüffel zu einem Chateau Latour aus 1955.
"Wir haben bei der Auswahl der Weine großen Wert darauf gelegt, dass wir das Beste vom Besten servieren können, sagt Sommelier Roberto Gallato. Keine Frage, ein Chateau Mouton Rothschild aus dem Jahr 1959 wird selbstverständlich ebenso angeboten und statt einem profanen Zitronensorbet gibt es natürlich ein Sorbet "Dom Perignon".
Angesichts des pompösen Preises, den die betuchte Gästeschar für die Edel-Orgie hinlegen wird, schlägt den Organisatoren, die das Abendessen ebenso großspurig "Masters of the World" ( Meister der Welt) tauften, nun etwas das schlechte Gewissen. Denn in Thailand, in dem 20 Prozent der Bevölkerung rund 60 Prozent der Einkommen kassieren, wird angesichts des Schlemmertreffs der Millionäre die Frage laut, ob Veranstalter und Teilnehmer noch alle Sinne beisammen hätten und den dekadenten Orgien des späten römischen Reiches nacheiferten. Vom Überschuss wird auch etwas für soziale Zwecke angeführt, heisst es nun seit einigen Tagen aus Bangkoks Dome. Wie hoch der Prozentsatz pro 23 000 Euro-Ticket aussieht, war freilich nicht zu erfahren.


02.02.2007 Von Willi Germund 

Gruß Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Denn in Thailand, in dem 20 Prozent der Bevölkerung rund 60 Prozent der Einkommen kassieren, ...


In Deutschland dürften die Einkommen ähnlich verteilt sein. Dabei können wir noch froh sein, wenn unsere Einkommensmillionäre ihr Geld ausgeben und es so in den Wirtschaftskreislauf zurück führen.

Übrigens, nur etwa 39 Prozent der deutschen Frauen und Männer finanzieren ihr Leben aus Arbeitseinkommen. Zum Glück gibt's noch ein paar Transferleistungen.

Das Durchschnitts-Pro-Kopf-Einkommen liegt in Deutschland irgendwo bei 1200,-. Dafür bekommt man immerhin drei Packungen BioBran.

WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Georg,

in der finsteren Zeit nach der Diagnose, versuchte ich soviel wie möglich über die Todesbringende Krankheit zu erfahren. Gleichzeitig stieß ich auf Texte des SHG-Leiters Gerd Unterstenhöfer:  Prostatakrebs und Psyche. Sie halfen mir, mich wieder zu fangen und die notwendigen Schritte gelassener anzugehen. 

Auch heute bringt mir - die leider viel zu seltene -  mentale Arbeit einen nicht missenden wollenden Gewinn.

Viele Grüße

Hans

----------


## wernerp

Leute, da finde ich doch, dass die Aprikosenkerne billiger sind. Ich nehme täglich 20 Stück. Mit meinem letzten BS ( vgl. Profil) kann ich gut leben und brauche keine Schmerzmittel (für Michael). Eventuell kann GeorgS seinen Beitrag vom 23.11.05 nochmal veröffentlichen. Diese Art von Chemo mit Cyanid bekommt ein anderes Gewicht mit dem Fall der Mutationstheorie.
Für eifrige Leser noch 2 Zitate 
www.zurwahrheit.de
Das "medienmonopol-060220.pdf" über google
Es grüßt 
werner

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Windried,

immerhin bezahle ich mein BioBran (mein Sohn schaut gerade in Amerika, ob es nicht billiger ist - er Arbeitet dort und fliegt nicht spazieren) selber. Interessant wäre wenn ihr nur einen ganz kleinen Anteil an der Masse der Therapien zahlen müsstet, wie es dann ausschauen würde damit. Man kann alles machen wenn der Steuerzahler (ich bin noch einer) und die Krankenkasse alles zahlt.

----------


## Michael

> Man kann alles machen wenn der Steuerzahler (ich bin noch einer)...


Ich bin auch noch einer!

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo in diesem thread,

mit  meinem Betrag wollte ich keine Debatte über Biobran, und asoziales Verhalten anzetteln, obwohl das wichtige Themen sind, die aber nicht in dieses Unterforum gehören.

Mit den Anmerkungen zur mentalen Arbeit wollte ich auf Entwicklungen hinweisen, die über den Tellerrand der konventionellen Medizin hinausweisen  und eine weitere Dimension von Krankheit und Schmerz eröffnen. 

Erkenntnisse  der Psychoneuroendokrinoimmunologie bestätigen, dass Imaginationsübungen  nach Simonton, Verdrängtes bewusst machen oder das Training der Achtsamkeit  (Gerd Unterstenhöfer im KISP) http://www.prostatakrebse.de/themen/0074.htm, das Immunsystem stärken und die Überlebenszeit von Krebspatienten verdoppeln können.   

Ihr kennt sicher auch Menschen, die kaum genesen, wieder in die alte Lebens-Tretmühle (es ist nicht allein das Arbeitleben gemeint) einsteigen und bald von einem neuen Symptom „heimgesucht“ werden, dass sie erneut mit allen Mitteln bekämpfen.

Hier setzt z.B. Cuby an, wenn er dem Sinn von Schmerz und Krankheit nachspürt: „Eine Krankheit lässt oft nicht zu, dass ich mein bisheriges Verhalten länger beibehalte.“ www.clemenskuby.de => Seine Visionen

Ich teile nicht alle seine Ansichten, einige Mosaiksteine hat er meinem Weltbild hinzugefügt.

Wenn er über die Seele philosophiert  
„Ich betrachte sie als meinen individualisierten Geist. Der Geist ist auch der große Geist, wie ihn die Indianer nennen, oder die Allmacht, das All, Allah oder Gott. Stellen Sie sich diese Allmacht wie einen unermesslichen Ozean vor, aus dem Sie eine Tasse schöpfen. Das Wasser in der Tasse ist Ihre Seele - Wasser aus dem Ozean, aber nicht der Ozean selbst.“
befindet er sich *im Einklang mit Vertretern der Naturwissenschaften:*

Der bedeutende Molekularbiologe, John Mc Fadden sagte in der TV-Sendung, Auf der Suche nach der Weltformel, im SWF 3:  „Gott ist in allem, identisch mit dem Stoff aus dem das Universum besteht!“

Erstaunlicherweise vollzieht sich der Perspektivwechsel nicht etwa durch Impulse aus der etwas angestaubten Theologie, sondern als Folge naturwissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse. 

Die Naturwissenschaften rückten in den letzten Jahrzehnten zunehmend vom mechanistischen Weltbild ab und die kleinsten Bausteine der Materie, werden nicht mehr als „feste Bausteine“ betrachtet, sondern als elektromagnetische Felder. Materie ist somit ein Feld von besonderer Dichte. 

Morphogenetische Felder nennt Rupert Shelddrake, der weltbekannte Naturforscher, diese Metastrukturen, die das Universum prägen und steuern: „Die morphogenetischen Felder sind die eigentliche Ursache für die Ordnung, Regelmäßigkeit und Konstanz des Universums ... 

„In dieser neuen Physik ist kein Platz für beides: Feld und Materie; denn das Feld ist die einzige Realität.“ erkannte bereits Einstein.

Mystikern öffnet sich in der Tiefenmeditation ( sie nennen es Kontemplation ) dieses Kraftfeld und sie machen Erfahrungen, die weit über das hinausgehen, was wir mit den Sinnen und dem Intellekt begreifen können.

Der Gegensatz von Geist und Materie in den Naturwissenschaften löst sich auf und *hieraus erfährt die mentale Arbeit ihre Begründung.*

Übrigens: Es ist belanglos, ob wir die Naturgesetze, z.B. das der Fliehkraft kennen, verstehen oder das Wissen verdrängen. Wer zu schnell in die Kurve hineinfährt, der fliegt raus.
Leiden ist leichter als Lernen, meint Cuby.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich uns Lernzuwachs in Fülle

GeorgS

----------


## Harro

Hallo Georg,

nach erneutem, aufmerksamen Lesen Deiner beiden obigen Beiträge hatte ich das Bedürfnis, Deine PK-Historie zu lesen. Das ist für mich nach fast 7 Jahren Beschäftigung mit PK fast ein Märchen in vielerlei Hinsicht. Da macht man sich verrückt, läßt eine für mich damals als idiotisch empfundene Biopsie über sich ergehen und dann nimmt man staunend zur Kenntnis, daß es Menschen mit viel besseren Nerven gibt, als ich glaubte zu haben nach fast 2 Jahren wait and see aber leider nach Biopsie. Das Hauptproblem sehe ich einfach in der Tatsache, daß man leider kaum abschalten kann, wenn einem immer wiederkehrend vor dem Einschlafen die Grübelei in Anspruch nimmt. Bei jeder minimalen Veränderung im Körper sieht man manchmal schon Gespenster und interpretiert alle möglichen und unmöglichen Möglichkeiten einer Erkärung im Zusammenhang mit dem PK.

Deine Ausführungen haben mich tief beeindruckt. Ich werde versuchen, Dir etwas nachzueifern, wenn das leider auch im Vergleich zu Deinem ununterbrochenen Warten und Beobachten nicht mehr realisiert werden kann.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hutschi

nacheifern ist gut, dann ist aber das IMRT als Bestrahlung nicht ganz das Richtige.

Ich kenne einen älteren Herrn in unserer SHG, der beobachtet seit geraumer Zeit seinen PSA so um die 20 rum, ohne Biobsie. Die Nerven muss man haben und den lokalen Therapieempfehlungen, auch aus dem Forum wiederstehen.

Gruss Hans

----------


## Harro

Lieber Hansi, ich darf Dich doch mal so anreden. Wie recht Du hast, und das habe ich ja oben fast schon anklingen lassen. Nur, ich kann die Zeit nicht zurückdrehen. Natürlich habe ich bei meiner Grübelei schon wieder darüber nachgedacht, ob denn die ganze Bestrahlerei nach so langer Zeit Sinn macht, nur weil das PSA ziemlich schnell gestiegen ist. Aber,  Du wirst Dich sicher an die vielen heftigen und auch lieb gemeinten Kommentare einiger Forumsteilnehmer erinnern, die mich gefragt haben, auf was ich denn eigentlich noch warten würde und wann ich denn endlich die Reißleine ziehen würde. Mein letztes PSA ist innerhalb von knapp 14 Tagen nur mit, wie immer Proscar + seit 10.1.2007 auch zusätzlich Casodex 50 mg von 8.86 auf 5.11 gesunken. Nur es ist im Grunde eine halbherzige halbe DHB, also nur eine zweifache Hormonblockade, aber eben eine Hormonblockade mit der Gefahr eines hormonunabhängigen PK. Das ist doch der verdammte Teufelskreis. Deshalb habe ich auf die guten Ratschläge netter Leidensgenossen reagiert und wollte mal so richtig loslegen. Noch kann ich die IMRT abblasen. Aber  die Möglichkeit einer DHB habe ich auch noch nach einer IMRT, während es umgekehrt wohl nicht mehr funktionieren würde, wenn der PK aus der Kapsel heraus ist. Hierzu
später noch mein Bericht über das Telefongespräch von heute morgen mit Prof. Böcking.

Nette Grüße von Hutschi

----------


## Josef

Servus Hutschi,
was heißt das? 
"Das ist für mich nach fast 7 Jahren Beschäftigung mit PK fast ein Märchen in vielerlei Hinsicht. Da macht man sich verrückt, läßt eine für mich damals als idiotisch empfundene Biopsie über sich ergehen und dann nimmt man staunend zur Kenntnis, daß es Menschen mit viel besseren Nerven gibt, als ich glaubte zu haben nach fast 2 Jahren wait and see aber leider nach Biopsie."
Du bereust, die Biopsie gemacht zu haben?
Gruß
Josef

----------


## Harro

*Wait and See*

Hallo Josef, bereuen kann ich nur etwas, was ich hätte verhindern können und dann doch getan habe. Mir ging es doch wie den vielen Tausend Betroffenen, die in den Teich hineingeworfen wurden, ob sie schwimmen konnten oder nicht, und die dann wohl oder übel diese ekelhafte Biopsie haben mit sich machen lassen. Vor 7 Jahren hatte ich mit dem damaligen Wissen keine Alternative. Schließlich hatte ich eine Frau, die aus Sorge um mich, mich natürlich am liebsten operiert gesehen hätte. Du könntest nun auch fragen: Bereust Du, daß Du Dich nicht hast operieren lassen damals. Ich will nicht verhehlen, daß die allerdings schon damals bekannten möglichen Neben- oder Nachwirkungen meine Entscheidung irgendwann für eine DHB beeinflußt haben. Auch Angst davor, daß mir der Bauch aufgeschnitten wird, spielte mit. Man könnte noch seitenlang über hätte könnte, würde, müßte weiterschreiben. Nur das Rad kann ich ohnehin nicht zurückdrehen. Auch dann nicht, wenn nun die IMRT wider Erwarten keinen zusätzlichen Erfolg bringt. Take it easy. Cool down. Es ist nun mal so, es kommt, wie es kommt.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat:
Nur das Rad kann ich ohnehin nicht zurückdrehen.
.
Hallo Hutschi,

auch wenn Du das Rad zurückdrehen und eine andere Therapie wählen könntest, gäbe es keine Gewähr dafür, dass Du nach 7 Jahren nicht erneut feststellen würdest:
„Man könnte noch seitenlang über hätte könnte, würde, müsste weiterschreiben.“
Rezidive  oder Metastasen sind unabhängig von der gewählten Therapie, habe ich im Bekanntenkreis und im Forum erfahren. 

Ich weiß nicht, wie sich mein Untermieter nach elf Jahren  in Zukunft „aufführen“ wird. Kündigt er die Koexistenz auf, mit einem PSA-Schnellstanstieg von 19,4 auf 95,3 innerhalb eines Jahres wie Frihama gestern berichtete oder bleibt es wie bisher - zunächst ein Abfall bzw. Stillstand und dann wieder ein moderater Bocksprung?
Deshalb übe ich mich in Demut. Lebensverlängerung bei guter Lebensqualität ist mein Ziel.

Eine Entscheidung treffen und *nach vorne schauen*, wie Du es versuchst, *plus eine Prise Zuversicht* sind Balsam für Körper und Seele. Du erinnerst vielleicht, was Lots Frau widerfuhr, als sie zurückblickte – sie erstarrte zu einer Salzsäule.

Und das wünsche ich Dir auf keinen Fall, sondern viel Balsam

GeorgS

----------


## Harro

Hallo Georg,

Dein mit so viel Herz und Seele oder Seele und Herz begonnener Thread hat es eigentlich nicht verdient, daß er letztlich fast im Sande verlaufen ist.
Zitat Georg:

auch wenn Du das Rad zurückdrehen und eine andere Therapie wählen könntest, gäbe es keine Gewähr dafür, dass Du nach 7 Jahren nicht erneut feststellen würdest:
„Man könnte noch seitenlang über hätte könnte, würde, müsste weiterschreiben.“
Rezidive oder Metastasen sind unabhängig von der gewählten Therapie, habe ich im Bekanntenkreis und im Forum erfahren. 

Dass ich mich knapp 4 Wochen vor Beginn meiner Strahlentherapie an Deine wundervoll formulierten Empfindungen erinnere, kommt bestimmt nicht von ungefähr. Das alles hat einen nachhaltigen Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen und hilft mir bestimmt in den nächsten Wochen beim abendlichen Grübeln. Danke Georg.

*"Im Herzen steckt der Mensch, nicht im Kopf"   * 
(Arthur Schopenhauer)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Hutschi:
Dein mit so viel Herz und Seele oder Seele und Herz begonnener Thread hat es eigentlich nicht verdient, daß er letztlich fast im Sande verlaufen ist.

Hallo Hutschi,
Der Thread wird immer wieder angeklickt - bis heute 1594 mal.
Möglicherweise ist das Wesentliche herausgearbeitet und dann ist es gut, dass es nicht zerredet wird.  


Zitat:
Dass ich mich knapp 4 Wochen vor Beginn meiner Strahlentherapie an Deine wundervoll formulierten Empfindungen erinnere, kommt bestimmt nicht von ungefähr. 
Das alles hat einen nachhaltigen Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen und hilft mir bestimmt in den nächsten Wochen ... 

Und wenn es nur Dir hilft, :-)   ist es bereits OK.

Grüsse

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Intuition  die verkannte Schwester der mentalen Arbeit

Wollte endlich angefangen, einen Beitrag über die Intuition zu  schreiben, als sinnvolle Fortsetzung dieses Threads. (Hallo Hutschi alias Pinquin  :L&auml;cheln: ) 
Bepeloloba ist mir zuvorgekommen. So erspart Schlamperei uns zuweilen Schreibarbeit.

Hier die lesenswerte, fundierte Abhandlung:

http://www.gesundheitlicheaufklaerun...on-was-ist-das


Neue  Einsichten beim Lesen  wünscht


GeorgS

Albert Einstein hat die Geringschätzung der Intuition auch beklagt: 
Der intuitive Geist ist ein heiliges Geschenk und der rationale Geist ein treuer Diener. Wir haben eine Gesellschaft erschaffen, die den Diener ehrt und das Geschenk vergessen hat.

----------

